# A big Thank You



## bking4266

I didn't know where where to put this. I just want to say thank you to everyone who puts the work into overclock.net. I have learned a tremendous amount in the short time I've been here and I can honestly say that without the help I've gotten here I wouldn't have been able to build my gaming rig. Thank You so much to the mods and admins, as well as everyone else who contributes!!!!!


----------



## TwoCables

Oh wow. If I've ever been helpful for you, then you're quite welcome! Thank you for posting this. Lots of love right back at ya, man! 

*Edit:* Hey wait a minute! I remember you now. I'm a bit of a vegetable at the moment; been awake too long. hehe


----------



## bking4266

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> Oh wow. If I've ever been helpful for you, then you're quite welcome! Thank you for posting this. Lots of love right back at ya, man!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Edit:* Hey wait a minute! I remember you now. I'm a bit of a vegetable at the moment; been awake too long. hehe


LOL. Yes, you were one who has helped me. Thanks again!


----------



## ENTERPRISE

We are always glad to see another member take something positive a way from here by being a part of the community


----------

